# CentOS installation problems.-SOLVED



## Schmuckley (Oct 2, 2015)

A friend suggested I try CentOS.I saw a screenshot..It looks good!
However when I try to install it I get no GUI and a lot of the commands are ones I'm not used to.
It installs but no GUI whatsoever.
The OS doesn't seem to recognize my Ethernet or GPU.
(HD 7950 + Realtek or Intel Ethernet)
Anyone can help?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2015)

If you did a minimal install, you need to install a GUI environment of your choice.

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/181503/how-to-install-desktop-environments-on-centos-7


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks,I'll give that a shot!


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 2, 2015)

I tried it.No connection to repository.No video with hd 7950.One time the video tried to start.
It says "kvm disabled by BIOS" whatever that means.
Gonna try the "LiveGnome" and see if it will install from there better.
That's been known to work in the past.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 2, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I tried it.No connection to repository.No video with hd 7950.One time the video tried to start.
> It says "kvm disabled by BIOS" whatever that means.



kvm? is this a virtual machine? also, if you are going to run linux as a desktop but still want the redhat varient then install fedora. it most likely has everything you want.


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> *kvm? is this a virtual machine? also, if you are going to run linux as a desktop but still want the redhat varient then install fedora. it most likely has everything you want.*


No sir.It's a full-on Desktop computer.
p67 mobo,2500K,HD 7950...for the moment.
I'm going to make this CentOS work one way or another...and that's that


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 2, 2015)

I got it!
It seems you can't connect to the repositories with "everything" version.Maybe you can if you have the addresses written down.
You either have to write down a couple of mirrors and use the netinstall version
or use the gnome or KDE live versions
The Gnome..blech.


----------

